# Schwarzenegger orders min wage for state workers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You think MA is in bad shape.

By CATHY BUSSEWITZ, Associated Press Writer Cathy Bussewitz, Associated Press Writer - 1 hr 2 mins ago

SACRAMENTO, Calif. - Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger on Thursday ordered about 200,000 state workers to be paid the federal minimum wage this month because the state Legislature has not passed a budget, but the state controller is refusing to comply Department Personnel Administration Director Debbie Endsley sent the order in a letter to the state controller, who refused a similar order two years ago. The matter is tied up in the appellate courts, leading the controller to say he will abide by whatever final ruling emerges, which could be years down the road. He said he can't follow the order now due to technical and legal issues.
Most state employees will be paid the federal minimum of $7.25 per hour for the July pay period.

Full Story:
Schwarzenegger orders min wage for state workers - Yahoo! News


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

One more reason to be happy NOT to live in CA! Last year they were giving IOU's instead of tax refunds. :timebomb:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That's one hell of a way to strong arm the legislature.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

How about paying the politicians minimum wage?:stomp:


----------



## UnlawfulDesign (Sep 24, 2007)

7.25 is not that much less then what MA state employees make! :teeth_smile:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Horrible. If things keep going the way they are MA isn't too far behind.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

From what I've read, this looks completely legal under CA laws. Whether a federal law is present that could intervene is unknown, but unless you're under a CBA, good luck to you.



> The move would not affect 30,000 workers, including California Highway Patrol officers, in unions that recently negotiated new contracts.
> 
> Read more: Arnold Schwarzenegger, CA governor, orders state employees to take minimum wage due to budget woes


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its bad enough if the job you love they don't give you a raise then screw you on higher health insurance premiums.

To not be able to provide for your family while risking your life because you make $7.25 an hour and bet your ass taxes will be taken out of that is unacceptable.

If it came down to it I would cut everyone's salary but the Police and other related services. 

$7.25 in a state that has a high cost of living... A person I can't stand it moving to CA thinking it will be better. I doubt that. Good luck finding a job over there.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

They should all become illegal and f****** money will be thrown at them!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Court OKs governor's cuts to state worker pay *

(07-02) 17:32 PDT Sacramento -- The governor has the 
authority to lower most state workers' pay to the federal 
minimum wage if a state budget isn't in place, a state 
appeals court ruled Friday.

San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

So these guys and gals get screwed because the idiots in the house and senate can't figure out a budget. I don't see how it is there fault and they pay the price


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

There wouldn't be a budget problem if the governor simply reduced welfare payments to the federal minimum benefit level of $0.00


----------

